# Home made wax



## Serapth

After reading both Rubbishboy's and Bouncer's threads i was inspired to attempt to have a go myself, if only to see if i could make something actually useable on my own car.

After a bit of time asking a few questions (and loads more to come no doubt) i sourced a few basic ingredients and gave it a try..

So, this is what ive got to work with so far..









Trying to find somewhere to purchase Candelilla and montan wax at the moment too with little luck so far.

For my first attempt i used:

15 grams of carnuba flake
20 grams of beeswax beads
60ml of boiled linseed 
5ml petrolium jelly

Heated the flakes and the beads like you would melting chocolate slowly, stirring every 5 mins or so until they became a dark amber clear liquid, a bit like pure honey, then stirred in the boiled linseed and the petrolium jelly, and heated a little longer.

I noticed the beeswax melts far quicker than the carnuba and the overall smell is..well, not unplesant but not nice either..perhaps a bit like a wood lathing workshop i suppose.

This is what i ended up with:









This is one hour later:









That has been left to cool, will give it at least 24 hours to set completely and see how much of a pigs ear of things i have made, although i have a sneaky feeling i have put too much carnuba in it..


----------



## umi000

Interesting, looking forward to the results - do keep us updated


----------



## Lupostef

Always wanted to have a pop doing this got all the info i need saved somewhere on the laptop just never got round to it . 
Be interested to see how you get on with it  
How you go about changing the appearance/colour and scents was the bit i never researched properly... anybody shed some light? :wall:


----------



## Lupostef

Double post :tumbleweed:


----------



## ITHAQVA

If there's too much Carnauba it will be turn out really hard & crumbly.


----------



## peugeot106

sounds nice. i guess there must be something that needs to be added to give it that soft butter texture and help buffing off


----------



## kev a

looking good so far, keep us updated with any progress, just a couple of Ideas for you to try out.
With mine I managed to make the wax softer by adding some coconut oil, there are also lots of other oils out there that would be suitable. also you can alter the colour by using some of the colouring used in candle making kits.


----------



## The_Bouncer

looking good :thumb:


----------



## polt

Subscribed to this, if it's anything like bouncers then entertaining and informative if anything. good luck with this :thumb:


----------



## Serapth

Lupostef said:


> Always wanted to have a pop doing this got all the info i need saved somewhere on the laptop just never got round to it .
> Be interested to see how you get on with it
> How you go about changing the appearance/colour and scents was the bit i never researched properly... anybody shed some light? :wall:


Already on with that, got the scent sorted - would describe it as marzipan/battenburg cake. I havent added it to my first batch though, want to get the wax right before i start playing with the colour and smell. As for the colour i found a online shop through a candle making forum that sells wax dyes just need to decide which colour 

I left the wax cooling in the shed, almost 5 hours later it has completely set. The strong smell has gone, you have to sniff the wax pot to be able to smell it now. It has a off yellow colour to it, actually resembles AS Wax a little i think.










However, thats where the similarities end :lol:

The end product looks like wax, smells a little like wax and feels like a candle...absolutely rock hard..i thought i had put too much carnuba in! I couldnt even put a finger print in it. So you can see how hard it is i have scraped a little from the pot with a spoon..was like trying to eat ice cream straight from the freezer 



















Back to the drawing board as they say


----------



## Hou

looking very good, will keep an eye on this as I also have bought some ingredients to have a play with:

Carnauba
Beeswax
Candelilla
Linseed oil
Coconut oil

You might need some more accurate measuring equipment though once you get more into it

We will have to trade recipes


----------



## The_Bouncer

Looking at the results, the Carnauba & beeswax were an ok starting point - try a batch with say an increase the Linseed oil to 200 ml :thumb:

Fun isn't it. Really starts you thinking about what will and not work.

It also puts into perspectibe just how amazing the Dodo juice homebrew kit is < that makes everything about homebrew appear so easy :lol:


----------



## JakeWhite

I'm subscribed


----------



## rapidTS

good pics :thumb:
you need to buy more linseed oil  ( very good base, no need of exotics oils) 
try to add some solvant
have a look to the dodo juice homebrew kit thread, very hepfull for 
the cooling process (I try to do my best without google translation but my english is very poor :lol: )


----------



## Ste T

some research from the net. on ppl that have tried previous.

*WAX1*
8 oz. Carnauba wax
2 tbsp. yellow beeswax
16 fluid oz. turpentine
1 tbsp. pine oil

*WAX2*
1 cup linseed oil, 
4 tbsp. caranuba wax 
2 tbsp. beeswax
1/2 cup vinegar

*WAX3*
20g Carnauba flakes
5g Beeswax
50ml Coconut Oil


----------



## Hou

When I have tested my recipe this week/weekend, which should be a workable base to experiment from, I will pass it on and start my own thread, then we can both have fun!

I will pm you the links you asked for now


----------



## hoikey

going to be watching this with interest. Can someone please post links to the other homebrew threads?


----------



## Lupostef

Going to be watching this .


----------



## Serapth

The_Bouncer said:


> Looking at the results, the Carnauba & beeswax were an ok starting point - try a batch with say an increase the Linseed oil to 200 ml :thumb:
> 
> Fun isn't it. Really starts you thinking about what will and not work.
> 
> It also puts into perspectibe just how amazing the Dodo juice homebrew kit is < that makes everything about homebrew appear so easy :lol:


Ive already made batch number two, currently sat in the shed cooling off (the wax not me). Im having great fun with it so far though its complete trial and error at this stage. The second batch has the same linseed content as batch one but i have lowered the carnuba and beeswax content, should have cooled in an hourish so will post up some photos along with my findings.

As for the Dodo Juice home brew kit, that was what gave me the push to have a go at creating one from scratch when i had a nosey at the kit contents when the missus was checking prior to wrapping it up. Both rubbishboys and your thread were really enjoyable and informative to read, im still re-reading them and using them for reference


----------



## JasonH20URF

Were did you get your ingrediants from in intreeged


----------



## Serapth

Amazon..though ive been given a few links to stuff on ebay too. Already had the linseed oil but that was bought from local timber merchants.


----------



## Serapth

Batch two has now cooled 

Slight variation on the first batch ingredient wise, heated for 20 mins until an amber liquid and then the linseed and petrolium jelly were added then heated again until clear.



















Once cooled the colour was slightly lighter than the first batch but the main thing it wasnt like concrete. Has a slight oily texture but seems to spread quite quite easily between finger and thumb.


----------



## ShampooEfficient

With the first one, what happens if you warm it slightly? Is it then usable?

>knows as much about making wax as he does about knitting<


----------



## Hou

Batch 2 is looking good, I think once you get you HB kit you might try other methods too, I have spend a bit more time looking at my recipes and need to get a little turpentine I think


----------



## Serapth

PeteG said:


> With the first one, what happens if you warm it slightly? Is it then usable?
> 
> >knows as much about making wax as he does about knitting<


I dont think it would be to be honest, if applied as a thin layer to a vehicles paintwork i dont think it would come off..took 10 minutes to get it of an old spoon i used to stir it with a brillo pad!


----------



## -Raven-

Good luck with it Serapth.  I'll get around to doing it myself one day! 

I've never come across anyone using petroleum jelly before, unless I missed it in the other threads? 

We might need to start an ingredient supply thread! :thumb:


----------



## Alzak

hmm tempting to try to make my own wax but not sure if I can manage to do it ... will be watching this thread 

there is any shop where You can get all stuff from to make own wax ??


----------



## Serapth

Alzak said:


> hmm tempting to try to make my own wax but not sure if I can manage to do it ... will be watching this thread
> 
> there is any shop where You can get all stuff from to make own wax ??


I bought my ingredients from amazon/ebay 

Batch two was still too hard, felt soft enough to be useable at room temp but was too hard to apply with an applicator, would probably get away with being able to apply with your fingertips though.

I think i need to increase the linseed oil content even more and quite possibly lower the wax content. If time allows i intend on making batch three tomorrow.


----------



## Hou

I wouldn't mess with the recipe just yet, rather look at your cooling method. I am assuming it is cold in the shed, so might be cooling it too quick which will make it hard (as I have learnt with the DJ HB Kit)

Try cooling it in the house


----------



## Serapth

Dont think its the cooling method. The shed is heated this time of year for the rabbits. I only put it in the shed out of the way of the kids


----------



## Hou

Ah right, ok then might not be that then. I found mine cooled too quick and were very hard


----------



## scratcher

I love reading these home made wax experiments. 

Best of luck dude, I'll be following this :thumb:


----------



## Serapth

When seeing if batch 2 was useable i tried a little on the table in the back garden. As previously said, was way too hard to use a applicator however managed to do half the table by applying the wax by finger. Was a little hard to apply and spread thinly to be honest and took around 15 minutes to dry and be ready to buff off, although to be fair the outside temp probably had a contributing factor to it. Removal was pretty easy although it was a little grabby in places but again i hadnt really applied it very evenly.

Then in true british weather fashion, it chucked it down which allowed me to grab a couple of photos of the beading properties 



















Made a third batch today, increased the linseed content once again and slightly tweaked the amounts of carnuba and beeswax. Again i think even with the combined wax percentage being at 10% its still going to be a little on the hard side.

Anyway heres a few shots of batch 3 while its in its liquid state and one an hour later whilst its cooling. Time allowing i will see if its useable tomorrow and post my findings


----------



## polt

looks good mate, why not try to soften by decreasing beeswax and adding maybe a bit olive oil as you might have this at hand (also well known for softening wax i.e ear wax !!!) if it goes too soft then you can increase carnuba.

let us know how #3 goes


----------



## Serapth

Tried batch three on my wing mirrors today. I found it nice and soft, very easy to apply though a little oily. Took longer than i would like to cure (roughly 15 minutes) though it wasnt very warm outside today. Due to it being oily i did find it difficult to put a really thin layer on so it was a little grabby in places when buffing off it did leave a very nice glossy finish though.. lets see what happens when it rains .

Going to get some turpene tomorrow and then a different oils to try before i start batch 4.


----------



## Serapth

Batch 3 is still beading quite nicely on the wing mirrors on my car, however nowhere near as good as batch 2 on the table in the back garden. Based on that i think im going to rework batch 2 when my new ingredients arrive


----------



## daniellll.bee

this is fantastic!


----------



## Serapth

Spent many hours researching evaporation rates of citrus based oils this evening, my head hurts now..


----------



## The_Bouncer

Serapth said:


> Spent many hours researching evaporation rates of citrus based oils this evening, my head hurts now..


:lol::lol:

Know that feeling for sure 

and of course the evaporation rates differ to whatever other ingredients you have in the mix... just to help :thumb:


----------



## Serapth

Yeah,haven't quite got my head around that part yet but based on what i have read im leaning towards a mix of limonene and eucalyptus oil


----------



## Serapth

New ingredients arrived over the past few days so ive made two variants of batch two.

Batch 4 has a higher carnuba content than two but i have had a play around with the coconut oil content too. Looks almost black in colour but its actually dark,dark blue. Its currently cooling now and is more of a sky blue now.



















Batch 5 has more coconut oil in the batch 4 hoping that this batch will give a glossy wet finish. Again its almost black in colour whilst in its liquid state but is setting the same as batch 4.



















Both batches have an ingredient that im experimenting with, which if things pan out the way i hope (judging by batches 1-3 it probably wont) both should sheet and bead very well 

Weather allowing im going to try them on the bonnet of my car tomorrow so will update with some more photos and my findings (and failings lol) :thumb:


----------



## sebjonesy

look forward to seeing the results - super interesting thread this


----------



## prokopas

sebjonesy said:


> look forward to seeing the results - super interesting thread this


Couldn't agree more :thumb:


----------



## polt

Looking good,
can't wait to see what they're like i take it your doing 50-50 on bonnet ??


----------



## The_Bouncer

:thumb: > colour charged

heres one I played with, the cooling process gave it a nice wavy look in the test jar.










#4 sounds good, coconut oil adds a lot of grease to the wax I found and can leave the wax smeary as hell when cooled - so it's all about getting the right balance.

Post up results when it's cooled. :wave:


----------



## sebjonesy

The_Bouncer said:


> :thumb: > colour charged
> 
> heres one I played with, the cooling process gave it a nice wavy look in the test jar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> #4 sounds good, coconut oil adds a lot of grease to the wax I found and can leave the wax smeary as hell when cooled - so it's all about getting the right balance.
> 
> Post up results when it's cooled. :wave:


oo00oo, loving the wavy effect in that jar, this thread makes me want to seriously try out making wax!


----------



## Serapth

polt said:


> Looking good,
> can't wait to see what they're like i take it your doing 50-50 on bonnet ??


That was the plan, however its been chucking it down all day here so it may have to wait till next weekend unless i get the time and weather to do it at work.

In december i tried out batch two on half of a glass table i have in the garden to test durability, i havent washed the table at all just left it to the elements for the past three weeks in which we have had pretty much constant rain, hail, sleet, snow and frost. This is how it currently stands, seems to be holding out quite well.










Both batch 4 and 5 have cooled properly now, much happier with the results of these two, 4 is a little darker in colour and is harder than batch 5, feels a little oily but perfectly workable, cant wait for the weather to clear up so i can try it out. Doesnt have an overpowering smell but smells quite like vics vapour rub 

Batch 4 - May look a little lumpy but the missus moved it while it was drying and broke the skin, so to speak.










Batch 5 is lighter in colour and is quite soft, almost the consistancy im trying to get to be honest. You can see in the photo how soft it is from where i poked my finger in, would imagine this will spread nicely. Its not as oily as batch 4 and has the same smell to it too. Just wish the weather would clear up so i could actually test them out.

Batch 5


----------



## polt

Looks superb mate, quite like to see batch 5 one as far as curing and removing are concerned. hope it's the one or as close as you can be.

Also try batch 2 on yer alloys see what they hold out like, might be interesting
Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serapth

The rain stopped!

Tested 4&5 on the bonnet of my civic, batch 4 on the right side and batch 5 on the left. Conditions were overcast, damp and 9 degrees c according to the met office.. far from ideal.



















Batch 4 was a little greasy to apply and a bit difficult to spread thinly. If you compare it to the photo of batch 5 curing you will see what i mean, with batch 5 it spread so thinly you could barely tell there was anything on that side of the panel. Although i didnt time it it took approx 5-8 mins to cure completely, perhaps the amount used contributed to this though










Batch 5 was a pleasure to apply, spread very easily allowing for a very thin coat, dried much faster than batch 4 but again probably due to the coat being much thinner being a contributing factor..roughly 3-4 minutes










Batch 4 was a little grabby in places when buffing off, a little like 476 that has been put on too thickly, which in all fairness is probably what has happened, but didnt pose any real difficulty. No smears or dust residue from this one 

Batch 5 buffed off really easily, again no smears or dust. Quite happy with the finish on both of them, quite hard to say if either is better than the other though.

Batch 4









Batch 5









Managed to get a quick video of the sheeting too, my filming isnt great as im trying to pour water from the watering can with one hand and film with the other.. you get the general idea though.

Not sure how to embed the video but heres a link


----------



## Lupostef

Looks great matey interesting read aswell


----------



## The_Bouncer

Looks good :thumb:


----------



## angelw

looks pretty good


----------



## totte

Hi Serapth. i cant read Pm because i havent post 10 messages yet, but you can mail me if you want! My mail : [email protected]


----------



## Serapth

No problem mate, will email you instead 

Many thanks for the positive comments guys, will see how it holds up. Still needs a little tweaking i reckon though


----------



## scratcher

It's good to see you progressing well with this mate. Keep it up


----------



## polt

Looks great, like batch 5 easy on easy off nice cure time under non ideal conditions. Like the thought of the vapour rub smell. Perfect for detailing with man flu lol


----------



## Serapth

Ive got a bmw z4 to try it out on in the next couple of days so will update when im done


----------



## Serapth

Heres a couple of shots of the Z4 i did over the last couple of days, the vehicle has had paint correction and two coats of batch 5.























































Really pleased with the results, though still needs a little tweaking as its a touch too oily for my liking.


----------



## thunderpantz

Looks nice mate! Keep up the great work


----------



## kev a

That looks stunning, some really nice reflections


----------



## -Raven-

Batch 5 looks great Seraph! Looks great!!!

I like an oily wax too! Only batch 5? Wow!


----------



## polt

Looks Sweet Serapth. 

too oily for your likeing no doubt like bouncer you've been up at 3am having the "eureka" moment lol 

love how your making it to suit what you want out of it, Does it tick all your boxes except the oilyness?

look forward to seeing batch 6. great work and great thread:thumb:


----------



## insanejim69

Looking good mate  ........ well done for trying this out . 

James


----------



## totte

Looking real good!:thumb: how's the sheeting/beading? is it easy to remove?


----------



## Serapth

Beading is nice and tight, this is how it sheets on the bonnet of my own car 




The car is coming back to me in a month so i can see how its holding up. It goes in easily but does require a very thin coat otherwise it is a little bit hard to remove..a bit like 476s. Still needs a few tweaks though before im completely happy with it


----------



## Serapth

Batch 6 is done and will be trying it out on a golf during the next couple of days.

Trying out an idea i had with the solvents and oils which should allow me to get away with doubling the carnuba content in this batch


----------



## Hou

So what is the wax content of batch 5 and 6 then as a % of total volume?


----------



## Serapth

Batch 5 is 18% batch 6 is 36% by volume. Still needs more work but im happy with the consistancy and how it spreads. The new solvent seems to be doing its job as curing time was around 10 minutes..not bad seeing as it barely got over 5 degrees here today. Still want it to cure faster so will increase solvents and i want a bit more of a wetter finish so need to play around with the oil content. I reckon i could push the carnuba content a little more too..will have to see how batch 7 comes out.


----------



## Hou

Good good, mine is up to 36% and is useable but with the car having been frozen since sunday I cannot test


----------



## thunderpantz

Looks good matey!


----------



## Serapth

Heres a few shots of batch 6, slightly greenish in colour, still smells like vics vapour rub. Much easier to get a thin coat of it than the previous batch and cures quite ok, still needs more work though. Going to be doing a lot more research before i start batch 7 as although the wax is improving it feels like a lot of it is trail and error.




























This golf is wearing two coats of batch 6, it has rained here overnight so ill get some beading/sheeting shots later too.


----------



## polt

What was the temp's when applying there as it looks to me like it's freezin going by the Audi. How long to cure and buff was it grabby ?? 

soz loads of Q's purly because temps is one thing that can affect a wax when applying and curing

looks stunning by the way good job


----------



## Serapth

The wax was applied the day before the photos were taken according to the outside temp gauge on the car it was 6 degrees when i applied it. I kept the car indoors as it and took it out the following morning and took the photos first thing. Curing time was roughly 10 minutes or thereabouts, was a little grabby in places which is something i want to get rid of completely.

Heres a few shots of the beading anyways as promised


----------



## nixon

I don't suppose the reg on that car is YE58LFA is it? If so, that's my old .:R !!


----------



## polt

looks great really - great reflections and beading is nice and tight.

getting close to what you want, bit grabby 10 min cure time is good just grabbing which is the down side to this one.

great job overall and look forward to how your working out removing the grabbyness of the wax.

great job mate


----------



## Serapth

Yeah im getting close, still a way off though i reckon, theres a certain ingredient im trying to get hold of without much luck at the moment, i can get it from europe/the states but i dont fancy the delivery times.. may have to resort to that if i cant buy it here.



nixon said:


> I don't suppose the reg on that car is YE58LFA is it? If so, that's my old .:R !!


It is a 58 plate, dont know the reg off top of my head though. Will have a look tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Serapth

Just checked the plate on the r32 nixon, completely different mate


----------



## Tom125

Subbed, looks very interesting.
Where did you get the plastic pots from?


----------



## Serapth

Got them off ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/10x100ml-...Health_Beauty_Skincare_PP&hash=item3cb535052e Got some different ones on the way though not for any special reason other than they look nice hehe.

In other news, sourced the ingredient i have been looking for, in theory this hopefully tick the boxes for sheeting and beading.


----------



## detail_works

whats the ingredients now for the latest batch and is it as oily?


----------



## Serapth

Last batch (6) contained carnuba,beeswax,coconut oil,linseed oil,petrolium distillate, xylene, limonene and a very small amount of wax dye. Hard to put it into words really, still a touch too oily for my liking but not too bad, my main areas for improvement are sheeting/beading, ease of use and curing time..aiming for a couple of minutes maximum if its at all possible


----------



## polt

can see a bit of flake pop in the last photo as well

does that mean you have got or have ordered secret ingredient ??


----------



## totte

If you have to much coconutoil in it, it will become oily i think. I used less coconut oil in batch 4-5 and they were much less oily and more pleasant to work with, drying time was faster too.


----------



## angelw

Serapth said:


> Last batch (6) contained carnuba,beeswax,coconut oil,linseed oil,petrolium distillate, xylene, limonene and a very small amount of wax dye. Hard to put it into words really, still a touch too oily for my liking but not too bad, my main areas for improvement are sheeting/beading, ease of use and curing time..aiming for a couple of minutes maximum if its at all possible


Be carefull with the xylene,drop the limonene and the linseed oil,up the pet distilate
That should speed things up.


----------



## Serapth

The Z4 i did a couple weeks ago is still beading nicely. Not the best of photos as taken in the dark with my phone but gives you the general idea


----------



## Serapth

I tried batch 6 out on a white car today, really happy with the reflections so i think im pretty close to where i want to be with that part of the wax. Durability seems ok so far as the Z4 still beads very nicely, however the owner does keep on top of it.

Some shots from today anyway showing the reflections..


----------



## Serapth

The R32 is still beading well 










Some new ingredients were delivered yesterday so will be making the next batch in the next couple of days


----------



## Serapth

After spending the last couple of months researching and obtian certain ingredients (some from as far as turkey & lithuania) the next batch is underway.. will post results later


----------



## adf27

what kind of price are you looking at per pot??


----------



## Serapth

adf27 said:


> what kind of price are you looking at per pot??


Wasnt actually thinking about selling it to be honest, however once im happy with it i can make up a few sample pots for those wanting to try it.

This batch is actually a hybrid, containing both natural and man made ingredients.

Once all the ingredients had melted down, the mix was thick and gloopy, a bit like emulsion paint, nothing like the other batches which where clear runny liquids.



















I let it cool naturally,at room temp, which also i found that it cooled far quicker than previous batches i was left with quite a hard wax.










Seems to spread quite well though 










Once i was satisfied that it had cooled/cured fully i gave the bonnet of my car a coat. I only used a single swipe of the applicator to do the panel, it spread very easily and the layer i put down was so thin it took a while to get a photo of it.










Outside temp was around 13 degrees c although it felt a little cooler due to a light breeze from the nw. Curing time was under five minutes and removal was a doddle. The paintwork on my car is in pretty good shape and i keep on top of it as well but heres a reflection shot.










A friend of mine has a ratty looking tornado red mk2 golf that looks like it hasnt seen a wash for a couple of years and has faded badly...perfect test bed!


----------



## GLN

Good work would love to do something like this but don't think I'd have to patience 

Keep up the good work


----------



## adf27

I meant how much is it costing you to make a pot?? Although actually how much would you sell it for?? It looks good


----------



## Serapth

Bought most of the stuff in small bulk..enough to make approx 25 150ml pots. As for cost per pot..roughly £3/£4 at the very most


----------



## adf27

good value then


----------



## Serapth

Indeed, however the whole process so far has been completely enjoyable. 

Think i may have got quite close to what ive been aiming for with this batch, got an audi A4 to try it out on tomorrow and all being well ill be able to apply some to my mates golf so i can begin testing its durability.


----------



## adf27

What wax would you compare it to?


----------



## Serapth

I havent tried a great deal of waxes to be honest but from what i own id say application wise it has similarities to AS WAX, spreads very easily and doesnt feel overly oily. Cures relatively quick as well. Removal is pretty much how i wanted it, dust free too  Leaves quite a sharp finish though, a bit like blacklight or fk1000p. 

Havent a clue on durability yet as its early days but got a few different cars to test different aspects of it on.


----------



## The_Bouncer

Nice consistency :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi

The_Bouncer said:


> Nice consistency :thumb:


I saw this yesterday, Smells of sweets, great cracking wax this one


----------



## kendo89

Last batch looks good mate. If you dont mind me asking what man made materials went into that one?


----------



## Serapth

Trip tdi said:


> I saw this yesterday, Smells of sweets, great cracking wax this one


Wasnt mine you saw!..unless your a peeping tom and have been staring through my windows however mine smells like boot polish :lol:


----------



## Serapth

Gave an Audi A4 a couple of coats today, typically it started to rain the second when i wanted to get some reflection/flake pop shots so had to settle for a side shot and a couple of beading shots.




























Quite pleased with the results


----------



## B-mah

Nice and i love that colour.


----------



## polt

Looks cracking mate. Good work

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Turtle

Serapth said:


> Wasnt actually thinking about selling it to be honest, however once im happy with it i can make up a few sample pots for those wanting to try it.
> This batch is actually a hybrid, containing both natural and man made ingredients.
> 
> Once all the ingredients had melted down, the mix was thick and gloopy, a bit like emulsion paint, nothing like the other batches which where clear runny liquids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let it cool naturally,at room temp, which also i found that it cooled far quicker than previous batches i was left with quite a hard wax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to spread quite well though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once i was satisfied that it had cooled/cured fully i gave the bonnet of my car a coat. I only used a single swipe of the applicator to do the panel, it spread very easily and the layer i put down was so thin it took a while to get a photo of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outside temp was around 13 degrees c although it felt a little cooler due to a light breeze from the nw. Curing time was under five minutes and removal was a doddle. The paintwork on my car is in pretty good shape and i keep on top of it as well but heres a reflection shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine has a ratty looking tornado red mk2 golf that looks like it hasnt seen a wash for a couple of years and has faded badly...perfect test bed!


You still thinking of sample pots mate


----------



## Nath

I've been doing this for the last 8 months, i really wish i had recorded my progress now! I think i'm up to batch 50 odd - still nowhere near bouncers / rubbish boys. I am using a carnauba / microcrystalline mix - which is used in AG HD wax, apparently it gives a strong but flexible finish, the problem is, it is hard, i'm at the point where i have got a useable wax, but it is drying out so quickly that its being applied too thickly and won't coat in a thin layer, which makes buffing a pain - if that makes sense. I've gone too far with the MCwax now, to even consider ditching it for something else. Good fun though!


----------



## adf27

The Turtle said:


> You still thinking of sample pots mate


If you are, count me in


----------



## JBirchy

Just read the whole thread mate! Awesome job! I notice you are at Ideal Car Supermarket in Eccleston!! I drive past it each week on the way to Leyland Golf Club, missus lives in Rufford and we have some good friends in Leyland.

I stopped in a couple of months ago and actually sat in that white C63 you posted, little did i know it had your wax on!

Would love to give it a go if you're thinking of samples.

Excellent to read!
Jon


----------



## Flaffy_91

I know it's a old thread but is there any updates with this? Where abouts did you get with it?


----------



## Trip tdi

Serapth said:


> Wasnt mine you saw!..unless your a peeping tom and have been staring through my windows however mine smells like boot polish :lol:


Thanks your comment did make me laugh  seriously it has cheered my day :thumb:, thanks buddie :thumb:

Looking at the Blue colour I honestly thought it was the Blue Lagoon wax, but your wax looks very nice in colour and constancy and beading and shine on the Audi paint looks top league; keep up the good work :thumb:


----------



## Serapth

Flaffy_91 said:


> I know it's a old thread but is there any updates with this? Where abouts did you get with it?


Still ongoing just lack the time these days to be able to commit to it. Ive still been doing research and testing its durability and I have it at a stage that the wax is alright, goes on and comes off pretty well, leaves a fairly good finish..just needs something extra. Im quite litterally doing it on a shoe string  Was actually planning on doing some more work on it in the near future. Will keep you posted.



Trip tdi said:


> Thanks your comment did make me laugh  seriously it has cheered my day :thumb:, thanks buddie :thumb:
> 
> Looking at the Blue colour I honestly thought it was the Blue Lagoon wax, but your wax looks very nice in colour and constancy and beading and shine on the Audi paint looks top league; keep up the good work :thumb:


Thanks for the kind words, i think the jar Jay posted a photo of was a prototype jar of blue lagoon. I wonder if he uses the same wax dye?


----------

